# Jack and Spork!



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

I was able to find Quinten and Izzard a loving home  So that's good.

A friend had a friend who had an Oops litter 5 weeks ago that still had some that needed homes. I needed a boy or two to keep Curly company, so I adopted two of them. They're in quarantine in my roommate's room until they go to the vet next week. And then I'll start introducing them to Curly. 

I should have my new giant cages next week, so I'm really looking forward to that and not having to keep everyone in this makeshift business!

Anyhow, Jack and Spork!


























Jack is the hooded, Spork is the PEW. They're so cute, and so TINY! I guess Zero and Lola were about 5 weeks when I got them though, my god they've become giant beasts!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww they are soo sweet!


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

They are really warming up to me quickly. For boys though, they sure do like jumping off of me and giving me a heartattack.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

hmmm...tampon box. comes in handy.  

your little ones are so darling!

love the hooded one.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah, I use what I can. They love their tampon box. heh. The other cages are littered with poptart boxes.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

This is off-topic (your boys are really cute) -

look into http://www.keeper.com/ and http://www.divacup.com/ - i think they're much better than tampons.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Your babies are so cute! Yeah for a while we were using a trash box, Jay loved sleeping in it.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

wow, neat, 2many!  i can no longer say i don't know anyone who uses one of those. they kind of freak me out, personally. i know some "painters" use those to catch "stuff" to paint with. whoa buddy, lol.

ANYway, seeing as that's totally random, i LOVE jack's tail! it's so cute with those random blotches on it, lol. is the PEW a dumbo as well, or is that just the angle? <3 dumbos.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Yep, Spork is a dumbo. And I love his spots too. When the girl first put him on me, I squealed and went "OMGLOOKATYOURLITTLEBUTTSPOTS!"


----------

